# When are Havs full grown?



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin is 6 months, and around 9 lbs. When do Havs reach their adult size and weight?

Carol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I was told around eight or so they should stop growing but then i was told at about a year old so I am not too sure either....i am sure someone with more info will answer this better than me...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can only speak for the little girl I have and she stopped growing around 9/10 months!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I believe the breeders will say it depends upon the genetics of the dog--some are early growers and some are late. That being said, mine continue to grow at almost 7 months and 9 1/2 months. We track their weight weekly and it has slowed, but not stopped. How much does Marvin gain each week? How much did his parents weigh?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln grew very fast and ended up to be quite big at 18 pounds. He was about 16 pounds at the end of the the first year, but then put on the other two slowly after that. I think by 10-12 mos. they seem to get as long and tall as they are going to get, and then they kind of "fill out" after that, if that makes sense.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Freddie grew very slow. He even grew taller and heavier up to 2 years old. He is 13 1/2 lbs and 12 inches tall. He outgrew the standard. He was just a squirt when I got him 13 weeks and 3.8 lbs.

Scudder was bigger about 4lbs at 10 weeks. He grew fast and furious. His height stopped at about 6 months and his weight I THINK has finally stopped at 10 1/2 months. He is 9 1/2 inches tall and almost 13 lbs. He is very sturdy and has heavy bones. Most people guess him to be 10-12 lbs.

I got Bella at 7 months old she was 4 lbs and gained 2 more up to a year.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is 8 lbs at almost 5 months. I never saw his daddy, but his mom was enormous. I think Gryff is going to be a big boy, which is what I wanted.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I don't weight Marvin every month, only at doctors appointments and recently on our scale with me holding him. His breeder mentioned that he thought he would be around 9 lbs, which is pretty tiny! He's already 9 lbs, though, at 6 months, so that can't be right. I am just hoping he gets a little taller so that he's a little further away from the snow this winter!

Carol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jassy definetly grew taller after he was a year. Cash, well we will see if he ever stops growing.... 19lbs he will be a year in a month.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Full Grown*

Toby is 7 months and weighs 10 lbs 5 ounces. His parents were around 10lbs each. I think he will fall in the standard of no more than 13/14lbs, but only time will tell.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It really does vary. I have had a few that were done growing close to eight months old and another that grew until she was two years old.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kimberly, I have a question for you! If you think you have a slow growing Hav, is it better to wait to neuter them until they are more "mature", or will they grow to their full potential despite being neutered? I once heard that if you neuter a Hav male too young, they can actually grow taller than they were supposed to. Is that true? I am wondering because Nico is approaching the 6 month old mark, and he is 2 lbs lighter and seems smaller than his brother. My breeder agreement is to neuter 6-8 months, but I was thinking of waiting until almost 8 months to give him more time to grow. Does it matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, I don't know enough about the neuter/growth correlation to give you an informed opinion. You might want to ask Bobbi, especially since your agreement is with her. There are some strong opinions out there on both sides of the fence.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie's Dad is 3 years old, and has steadily put on 1 lb. per year over his 1 year birthday. I think he is now about 10 1/2 - 11 lbs. They can be finished "growing", but they can still grow outward (just like we do - unfortunately) after they are adults. If doctors could just figure out the gene that did that to humans - isn't that what everyone wants??!! 

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, I agree with Kimberly, ask Bobbi. On the other hand, you shouldn't forget that both Nico and Pablo are sturdy guys for their age (despite Pablo's 'advantage' of 2 lbs.) and were both chubblets to begin with.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Maryam!

I did write to Bobbi, I just thought I would ask while the topic was up on the forum . I would definitely have him neutered within the contract terms, I just was wondering if later in the timeframe she allotted would be better  Give Pablo a squeeze from his brother and Lito!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, Pablo squeezes y'all back! I plan on getting him neutered around 6.5 months, should I ask Bobbi you think?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Maryam,

When I wrote her, I mentioned that we had been talking about the neutering process on another thread and that you were thinking about 6 1/2months for Pablo, so when she writes me back, if she mentions anything about that I will let you know .
Hugs!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks so much! I don't want to double email her, so I'll just wait for your answer


----------



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd like to hear more ideas on this topic. My Hav is nearly 6 months old and weighs 13 lbs. I'm hoping he doesn't grow too much more!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know too much on this topic as mine are both still babies but I think that your Marvin is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

storybookstory said:


> I'd like to hear more ideas on this topic. My Hav is nearly 6 months old and weighs 13 lbs. I'm hoping he doesn't grow too much more!!


You should contact your breeder and see if s/he knows enough about the heritage of the pup to tell you. I have one girl from very fast maturing lines and I have one from very slow maturing lines. Knowing that, I can give more information on the potential size of the puppies at maturity or when they will stop growing, although nothing is guaranteed. Your dog's breeder will be the best one to tell you about your dog or can best find out that information.


----------

